

SASS & SCSS version of Twitter Bootstrap v2.0 - Brajeshwar
https://github.com/Brajeshwar/bootstrap-sass-scss-compass

======
etagwerker
This is interesting. But how do you install it? Just drop the .scss files in
the stylesheets/sass directory?

Thanks!

